# Minor Gear Teeth Wear



## sbx (Mar 12, 2015)

Hello all,

I am elbow deep in my Southbend 9A disassembly and cleaning. As I am cleaning and degreasing some of the gears, I am noticing some minor burs on the gears. This would be on the face of the gears where the teeth have impressed and worn (just a little) creating some small burs on the outside edges of the teeth.

My question is: Leave alone or touch up the burs to smooth them out?

Does it matter? Worth it? What do you folks do?

Thanks,
sbx


----------

